# New to Forum



## Zenjael (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello, Im new to the forum. I have enjoyed it greatly so far, though I fear I might risk the appearance of trolling. I'm on spring break currently and have a lot of time to kill at night. I currently attend GMU, and have practiced a number of styles in the 19 years I have practiced. I enjoy learning the art for its own sake. I have done is since a week after I turned 4, and am currently 22 now.

I am not religious, but if I had a spirituality, I would say it is martial arts. I am not a fanatic, or obsessed. I treat it with the same respect I believe a person would their own personal beliefs, and I try to respect others.

I am judgemental, because I feel time wasted is time lost when something conducive could have been done. I hope to have many good conversations with the people of this forum, who have proven very sharp witted in my own opine. I hope my writing skills in relation to the forum improves over time, so bear with me if how I type seems a bit off.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 16, 2012)

Zenjael said:


> Hello, Im new to the forum. I have enjoyed it greatly so far, though I fear I might risk the appearance of trolling. I'm on spring break currently and have a lot of time to kill at night. I currently attend GMU, and have practiced a number of styles in the 19 years I have practiced. I enjoy learning the art for its own sake. I have done is since a week after I turned 4, and am currently 22 now.
> 
> I am not religious, but if I had a spirituality, I would say it is martial arts. I am not a fanatic, or obsessed. I treat it with the same respect I believe a person would their own personal beliefs, and I try to respect others.
> 
> I am judgemental, because I feel time wasted is time lost when something conducive could have been done. I hope to have many good conversations with the people of this forum, who have proven very sharp witted in my own opine. I hope my writing skills in relation to the forum improves over time, so bear with me if how I type seems a bit off.



I think you should just try to speak a bit more simply.
A bit more direct maybe .
Your only 22 but you speak like somebody that's from 1882.

Sorry mate I'm an Aussie we are pretty direct , a bit too direct sometimes.
We are so lazy with words that we abbreviate them even when they've already been abbreviated.


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 16, 2012)

I apologize, I'll try to do better


----------



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard, hope you enjoy the site. You seem to have great enthusiasm for the arts. I think you will like it here..................


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 17, 2012)

So far I have. Though there are differences of opinion, I have met a number of people already who I greatly enjoy reading. The other person who liked this post is one.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 17, 2012)

Zenjael said:


> So far I have. Though there are differences of opinion, I have met a number of people already who I greatly enjoy reading. The other person who liked this post is one.



If you mean Bill M, he spars like he types and talks. Straight forward and in your face, he does have a soft side but he hides it well. Above all don't pis_ him off, just saying.................    :asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 17, 2012)

seasoned said:


> If you mean Bill M, he spars like he types and talks. Straight forward and in your face, he does have a soft side but he hides it well. Above all don't pis_ him off, just saying.................    :asian:



Soft side?  I keell you!  I keed, I keed...


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 18, 2012)

Curious, in your profile you mention kendo and kenjitsu. What kenjitsu school did you practice? The JSA community tends to be quite small, I may know your sensei.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 18, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> Curious, in your profile you mention kendo and kenjitsu. What kenjitsu school did you practice? The JSA community tends to be quite small, I may know your sensei.


Hang on to that thought, I'll see if I can find him.............


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey while you are at it, could you look up Troy DeHart? He's my uncle. Been trying to find him for a while.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Mar 18, 2012)

*Josh Oakley*


> Go here and scroll down 5 comments, I think I found your uncle.................




http://full-contact.military.com/2010/11/29/how-to-get-hit-in-a-fight-and-fight-back/


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 18, 2012)

http://binf.gmu.edu/dseto/

Don Seto

http://www.google.com/search?q=Don+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

I was with NOVA Budokai before it was handed off and became what it was today, when it still utilized the cherrydale fire department and GMU campus.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT. It's a great place to share ideas & experiences.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> Curious, in your profile you mention kendo and kenjitsu. What kenjitsu school did you practice? The JSA community tends to be quite small, I may know your sensei.





Zenjael said:


> http://binf.gmu.edu/dseto/
> 
> Don Seto
> 
> ...


You need to learn how to tag your posts properly............


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2012)

Zenjael

Welcome to MT.
A bit of advice: there are a lot of people here on MT thathave been at MA longer than you have been on the planet and a few that have hadthe misfortune to be deep into the reality of it....so...just relax...take iteasy... and you will do fine....


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT! 

Chris


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 24, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> Curious, in your profile you mention kendo and kenjitsu. What kenjitsu school did you practice? The JSA community tends to be quite small, I may know your sensei.





Zenjael said:


> http://binf.gmu.edu/dseto/
> 
> Don Seto
> 
> ...



Let's try this again.

Ken asked what Kenjutsu school (ryu) did you practice, and who with, not about your Kendo. And I have to say, I'm pretty curious myself.

So, which Kenjutsu Ryu did you study, and with who? For how long?


----------



## stickarts (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

